# I just got fired: What are my entitlements as regards to the dole and stuff?



## montypython (19 Jul 2008)

Hi,  Im just looking for some advice.

After an argument that started between myself and my boss last nigh, this morning when i went in to work I got the sack.

Im unemployed as of now. I have rent to pay and food to buy.

What are my entitlements as regards to the dole and stuff.

Im 23 and have been working full time since i was 16 if that helps?


----------



## enoxy (19 Jul 2008)

*Re: i got fired today!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Got with your p45 to the dole office on monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montypython (19 Jul 2008)

*Re: i got fired today!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

it will prob be 2 or 3 weeks when i get my p45 but i will do it as soon as i do get it.. is it that easy??how much do i get??


----------



## montypython (19 Jul 2008)

ok. thanks for the advice guys. i havent a clue how this works so sorry if i sound stupid. do i just walk in2 the dole office and up to the counter and say " i want to claim the dole, here is my birthcert p45 is on the way"??


----------



## gipimann (19 Jul 2008)

Pretty much, yes!   Look for the "new claims" counter, and tell the counter staff that you want to make an application for Jobseeker's Benefit - bring your birthcert, a passport or driving licence if you've got one, and the staff will tell you what you need to do next.


----------



## gar123 (21 Jul 2008)

also ring up your companies competitors and see are they hiring , the dole wont go far towards covering your cost of living

good luck with the job hunt


----------



## montypython (21 Jul 2008)

gar123 said:


> also ring up your companies competitors and see are they hiring , the dole wont go far towards covering your cost of living
> 
> good luck with the job hunt


 

i have an interview lined up for wensday and have applyed to a few more places over the net so hopefully i wont need to sign on atall. but if i dont get an offer by monday ill have to sign on to keep wolfs from the door!!!


----------



## gipimann (21 Jul 2008)

You should sign on even if you are fairly sure of a quick job offer - you will receive PRSI credits for each week you sign on, which could be important in years to come.   And if the worst should happen and the job doesn't materialise, at least you've started the process of making a claim.


----------

